# On the tweed suit.



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Let's have a conversation about the tweed suit. 

I must confess, I lust after them. I covet each I see, mostly those in the brown family. 

I'm talking the really stout wool, browns with a rust windowpane, visible but not audacious. Big ol cuffs. The suit that begs for double-soled brogues. The kind of suit you can really only wear in the depths of winter and only above, well, probably Richmond, and when you do, you don't need a top coat. 

You know the suit I'm lusting after? 

What are your thoughts on the tweed suit? Appropriate for city wear? Would you tend toward a British cut? Or does the tweed suit look good in a sack cut? Who's making it? Or am I making it to measure?

Do you have one? Patrick, I know you do. Squire, you do too. Polling, I sold you one, so I know you do. 

Show us some pictures. Make me covet. Better yet, make me start to save my pennies for the dream tweed suit. 

JB


----------



## farrago (Apr 27, 2006)

I purchased a 3 piece, black/white Harris Tweed herringbone suit off of Ebay from CCC stock. It's out for alterations.
Pics of this and a bunch of other stuff in the future.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I am getting mine out of storage this weekend, and looking forward to it.

If my memory's correct I have three - two of them sacks, and I'm not sure about the third.

The best one is a grey herringbone sack from Brooks.

It's so heavy that it could be worn skiing. I've worn it for work but with the ubiquitous central heating and the apparent desire of Americans to be gently poached in the workplace it's not very practical.

I'll see if I can find a photo.

(Later)

Aha. I added a sweater because I don't like my place heated much. I'd rather wear warm stuff.










Must have been pretty chilly that day


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

I want one badly.

For now I settle for tweed jackets.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

This is a different grey herringbone jacket with vest deal I bought from our esteemed host Andy G. It's a Polo thang, and thus darted, but I like it, worn here with a pair of Orvis moleskins.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

Joe, I'm with you: the one I bought from you as perfect as it was (insanely thick wool, beautiful narrow lapels, 3/2 sack, wide cuffs) didn't satisfy me; it only made me want more just like it. Double-soled shoes, small round glasses, bows with tattersals or club collars...I aspire to be a less-oliagenous Mr. Samgrass.

I'm looking at one from CCC right now, in a grey herringbone, but, like you, I'm pining for something in brown.

HL


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Zoicks, what have I got in storage that I forgot about? Not really tweed, but pretty damn heavy. Looks like a two-button, but I don't remember any darts. I also don't recall owning it.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Even South of Richmond, in the home state of the capital before it moved to Virginia, a cold wind can bring out the tweed. My thrifted ($7, I think) Norman Hilton 3/2 sack tweed suit from last winter:

It's supposed to drop below 70 for the high this coming week. Tweed must be just around the corner! :biggrin2:

Edit: Here are a couple of other pictures of the N. Hilton I've posted previously:


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

A gentleman might wear tweeds to his office in town on a Friday solely upon the presumption that he was going to his country estate for the weekend. 

Otherwise NO!


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't think I could make it through an entire day wearing tweed trousers, though the suit makes for a great picture.


----------



## Mel (Dec 12, 2006)

*Climate change and tweed suits*

A mid to dark brown or gray tweed suit is certainly appropriate for business wear. BB and Press used to have great one's especially with patch pockets etc. The problem is that it usually too damn warm to wear them inside an office. Offices are kept too warm these days. It is also usually too warm in many parts of the country to wear them outside.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

GBR said:


> A gentleman might wear tweeds to his office in town on a Friday solely upon the presumption that he was going to his country estate for the weekend.
> 
> Otherwise NO!


Office? What office? I've heard tell of such horrid places, but have never been in one. Sounds like a place where people who follow rules go.


----------



## 18677 (Jan 4, 2006)

*.*

I too share the longing for the above described suit. Who makes the best OTR three piece tweed these days?

If memory serves me CCC wants $1200 for theirs. Does BB still sell them?

Patrick, you look sharp in that grey RL.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm with you Joe - I love 'em. I want one. I want a lifestyle in which I require (and have) several. As it is, I have a half-dozen tweed jackets that I pair with cords or moleskins and dream of better days.
For me, though, they'd have to be English cut. In fact, in the dream, they're all Dege...


----------



## Lawman (May 31, 2006)

Patrick, that is a great look! I love the fedora as well. Are those second pair of shoes AE Byrons?


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

I like the idea of a tweed suit. Patrick is showing lots of style in his. On the other hand, a lot of the fun of wearing tweeds is that you can mix the odd jacket with odd trousers, shirts, ties, waistcoats, etc. with near impunity. You can mish-mash pattern and texture in a way that you simply cannot in less robust fabrics.

I was tempted by the brown donegal 3 piece offered this season at Brooks. Its weight is probably more amenable to wear in modern, climate controlled workplaces. And yes, I'd wear it there. Still 25% off today with a corporate membership.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

Here is a place to check for tweed suits. I've never ordered from them, but they often have lovely things to look at.
https://stores.ebay.com/BOOKSTER1UK_Mens-Suits_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ2QQftidZ2QQpZ2QQtZkm


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Lawman said:


> Patrick, that is a great look! I love the fedora as well. Are those second pair of shoes AE Byrons?


AE Fifth Avenues.


----------



## Lawman (May 31, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Great looks. That Hilton is a honey.

I have a 3-piece olive Donegal tweed suit feom Brooks Brothers. Flat front pants, double vented.

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6916756

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6916758

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6916759

Click to enlarge--sorry about the "I'm about to be ill" expressions.

Shirt is actually a navy check, spread collar--maroon knit wool tie, Johnston and Murphy saddle oxfords. Polo socks.

I wear this rig in January and February when it's bitterly cold.


----------



## mack11211 (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm now selling a very nice green tweed suit from J. Press...measures as a 42 R.

Beautiful fabric but not my size.

Auction closes in an hour.

Link below.


----------



## zarathustra (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh 3 piece tweed suit, how i pine for you!


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

Looks amazing, Brownshoe!


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Before I respond I need to know if I _said_ I owned a tweedie or if I once showed my tweedie. I'm either a liar or crazy.

*I do own a rather heavy country wool suit that I'm nutty about.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Being the ******* that I am--I find I'm less inclinded to punch Brownshoe in the nose when he's sporting a tweedie.

*just kidding, I love that guy. His NY look would get him in trouble 'round here, but I'd go down with him.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Barleycorn


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

jamgood said:


> Barleycorn


Nice! Vintage Polo ad?


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

A Questionable Gentleman said:


> I like the idea of a tweed suit. Patrick is showing lots of style in his. On the other hand, a lot of the fun of wearing tweeds is that you can mix the odd jacket with odd trousers, shirts, ties, waistcoats, etc. with near impunity. You can mish-mash pattern and texture in a way that you simply cannot in less robust fabrics.


Great point. I think of a tweed suit as very 'fogey-ish'. Patrick wears his well and has the attitude to carry it all off. (a compliment - I like 'fogey-ism' - it is very New England thrifty yankee)

Brownshoe - yours is a great suit, also. I like the pairing with the saddles. A great 'academic' look.

Good topic, Joe T.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

I love three piece tweed suits although I only have one.

The barleycorn that jamgood posted is nice but I think a tattersall or some other shirt might be a better combo. 

The black and white herringbone that Patrick wears is very nice too. Hey, Patrick, what is that white stuff you are standing in - opps, I just looked in my freezer and figured it out.:icon_smile:

Cheers, Jim.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

With suits I usually wear a shirt with straight, tab, or club collar. With sport coats I usually wear button downs.

With my tweed suit I often wear an OBCD shirt. Is this breaking some rule? They are both fairly casual garments.

If so, I think I will add the rule along with any rule that mentions Labor Day to my list of rules to be ignored.

But I wondered what the general censuses is?

Thanks, Jim.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

paper clip said:


> Nice! Vintage Polo ad?


Yessir. Sometime in the '80s. The same season it was also featured in a NY Times Mag. pictorial. Y'all see much barleycorn tweed out there? Or crow's foot, its kind of Y shaped.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

jamgood said:


> Yessir. Sometime in the '80s. The same season it was also featured in a NY Times Mag. pictorial. Y'all see much barleycorn tweed out there? Or crow's foot, its kind of Y shaped.


Now that is the suit I have been trying to find for years. It is amazing!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

jamgood said:


> Y'all see much barleycorn tweed out there?


I considered this barleycorn. What do you think?

It's a sportcoat I just sold on ebay.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

AlanC said:


> I considered this barleycorn. What do you think?
> 
> It's a sportcoat I just sold on ebay.


AlanC's is barleycorn, or crow's foot(?). On closer look #27 ain't either. My bad. Oh, the shame! (Can't find an interweb tweed sampler for a named example of *27. Basket-weave or hatch-weave?)


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Southwick basket weave:

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6853349

Alan, you got that beauty for SEVEN DOLLARS???!!!!????

Now you're just trying to hurt me.


----------



## Charley (Feb 8, 2005)

That suit pictured by jamgood is certainly a beautiful one. Lapel roll of the suit and vest are pretty nice. As is the style of the pockets. Hard to tell what the fabric is exactly.

A very simialr one just closed out on an . Three button, without vest, great tweeed fabric. Not terribly expensive, but not really cheap either. I did not particularly like the low button stance. And it appears that the watch pocket would interfere with the pleats. Otherwise a great suit - perhaps a first cousin to the one in the jamgood photo.


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*tweed suit*

I have an old Southwick green tweed 3 button sack-interesting though the rise is a bit longer /fuller than today maybe 60's early 70s-length of jacket maybe 1/2 inch shorter-I think I read on the forum that longer jackets are post 19 65 maybe .

I love this suit -but it gets worn maybe 3 times a year oct/Nov-- tweed suits are great.


----------



## Falstaff (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes, tweed suits are one of the things after which I _PINE!_ I have dreams about putting on that jacket and lighting up a pipe in that bad boy. Unforunately, few people have the opportunity to wear one now, what with the very real fact that nigh all offices have central heating.
Moreover, I would imagine that the tweed suit came into its own back in the days when men wore suits much of the time, and casual wear was still a suit, just in more informal fabrics. Today, of course, suits don't really exist as casual items. And this unfortunately leaves the tweed suit in a kind of limbo: an item not quite formal enough to wear into the office, but as an oddity in the world of weekend casual clothing. Thus, I guess it dropped out of many peoples' wardrobe a generation or two ago. Thoughts on this?

I posted this on the ebay thread, but below is a 44S 3-piece tweed suit. Odd measurements, I know, but maybe the length won't be too bad. Enjoy.


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

I had a great 3 piece Southwick in light brown herringbone which I outgrew and didn't fit so out it went. Still have a Southwick in medium blue herringbone which I like very much, but which as a tweed is on the "quiet" side. Ben Silver refers to these tweed togs as "country suits" and usually has a model with more pattern to it than small herringbone. Where to wear it? Around the estate on the weekend. Pull on a pair of Wellies, tuck your pants in the tops and take the dog for a walk around the property. The neighbors will love it and spend time trying to figure out why you are "all dressed up". I really like tweed sport coats too and have quite a few in various permutations.


----------



## robin (Jan 6, 2007)

FYI, someone over on styleforum is selling a new 3 piece tweed suit from Ralph Lauren: https://styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=47326


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

This thread is making me nostalgic.

Back in the early 90s I got 3 beautiful lightweight tweed 3pc suits from the now sadly defunct Britches of Georgetowne chain.

I got them for a song, as I think they were marked down during Britches' first bankruptcy reorganization (they made it thru that one, came back with many fewer stores, and then went OOB for good a few years ago).

One suit was darker brown, one was tan or light brown, and one was green in just the right shade of heathery lovat. They had pattern interest, but it was subtle. Each was a fine 'broken herringbone' with a faint windowpane overcheck in complementary colors. The fabrics, probably Italian rather than British tho' I'm not sure, were not heavy, stiff, and scratchy, but light and easy to tailor.

Each was sb 2btn cv w/ dbl rvrsplt trousers, which I wore cuffed, of course.

They looked great with their own nonlapel vests, or with a suede postboy waistcoat.

I wasn't into suede shoes back then, so I wore the suits with some brown-calf BrooksEnglish captoes and half-brogues (which saints be praised I still own and wear).

Then tragedy in the form of iron plates and cans of tunafish struck: They were 46R suits and due to weightlifting I grew out of them and had to donate them to charity.

Some friends referred to them as my "Lord Peter Wimsey suits." They were awesome, and I wish I still owned them.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

How strange. I _just_ picked up a tweed belted back odd jacket that's marked Polo for Perkins Shearer, same label with different stitching attaching it to the coat.


----------



## Charley (Feb 8, 2005)

Alan,

I did a little digging on the store Perkins Shearer. Apparently a pretty high end and good quality establishment in, IIRC, Denver. There were some news reports describing a JV agreement with Polo Ralph Lauren where Perkins Shearer would operate 25 or so PRL stores in the west. Maybe that also got them in the front of the line as to getting some of the more unusual pieces that PRL will occasionally deliver.


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

Charley said:


> Alan,
> 
> I did a little digging on the store Perkins Shearer. Apparently a pretty high end and good quality establishment in, IIRC, Denver. There were some news reports describing a JV agreement with Polo Ralph Lauren where Perkins Shearer would operate 25 or so PRL stores in the west. Maybe that also got them in the front of the line as to getting some of the more unusual pieces that PRL will occasionally deliver.


That is cool information. I've ended up with a couple of their Polo items via ebay and always wondered where they were and how they got those items


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

AlanC said:


> How strange. I _just_ picked up a tweed belted back odd jacket that's marked Polo for Perkins Shearer, same label with different stitching attaching it to the coat.


THis the 38R on Ebay? Just beat me to the punch when the seller didn't respond, I waited too long...


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Charley said:


> Alan,
> 
> I did a little digging on the store Perkins Shearer. Apparently a pretty high end and good quality establishment in, IIRC, Denver. There were some news reports describing a JV agreement with Polo Ralph Lauren where Perkins Shearer would operate 25 or so PRL stores in the west. Maybe that also got them in the front of the line as to getting some of the more unusual pieces that PRL will occasionally deliver.


At some time the Perkins Shearer folks terminated "Perkins Shearer" and, in effect, became Polo Ralph Lauren stores with the exception of a few PRL company owned stores. Perkins Shearer in Denver became PRL, Denver. At one time in the '80s there were something like 90? Polo stores. There were 3 or 4 in the DC area alone. Two in Atlanta. One was in the works in the Raleigh, NC area and never opened. One in Charleston, SC and another down the path in Hilton Head, both closed. Most were franchised. Polo retrenched the retail operation and the PS people took over most of the remaining stores. PRL has had its ups and downs.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

spielerman said:


> THis the 38R on Ebay? Just beat me to the punch when the seller didn't respond, I waited too long...


No, that was someone else. I acquired mine from, shall we say, a brick and mortar store.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I finally went over and closed up the Catskill cabin today, and was reunited with my tweed and heavy wool suits.

Not tweed, but certainly a cool weather, rustic item. From the late lamented Huntington, an undarted jacket with the top button just barely under and pleated trousers. I always wear some avant-garde shoe with this.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

From the closet of Andy Gilchrist, a Ralph of Long Island jacket and vest, which means darts. On the feet, we throw a bone to the black shoe crowd.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

And here's a no-name Donegal tweed - I think that's what it is. Rather dull, actually, but very warm. Here I am hurrying to inform the authorities that the Lizard People have installed a rather obvious surveillance device in the drive. Just because they're Things From Another World doesn't mean they're smart.


----------



## zarathustra (Aug 24, 2006)

Falstaff said:


> Yes, tweed suits are one of the things after which I _PINE!_ I have dreams about putting on that jacket and lighting up a pipe in that bad boy. Unforunately, few people have the opportunity to wear one now, what with the very real fact that nigh all offices have central heating.
> Moreover, I would imagine that the tweed suit came into its own back in the days when men wore suits much of the time, and casual wear was still a suit, just in more informal fabrics. Today, of course, suits don't really exist as casual items. And this unfortunately leaves the tweed suit in a kind of limbo: an item not quite formal enough to wear into the office, but as an oddity in the world of weekend casual clothing. Thus, I guess it dropped out of many peoples' wardrobe a generation or two ago. Thoughts on this?
> 
> I posted this on the ebay thread, but below is a 44S 3-piece tweed suit. Odd measurements, I know, but maybe the length won't be too bad. Enjoy.


I just got this suit yesterday. Am very pleased with it. Taking it to the tailor to have the pleats removed and sad to say the cuffs removed. It is just too short for me with the cuffs. I will wear this to the office...


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> And here's a no-name Donegal tweed - I think that's what it is. Rather dull, actually, but very warm. Here I am hurrying to inform the authorities that the Lizard People have installed a rather obvious surveillance device in the drive. Just because they're Things From Another World doesn't mean they're smart.


Clevererer than you suspect, warm-blooded carbon based humanoid foodsource.


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm refining my strategy toward tweed suits. Back in the "Chariots of Fire" days, I had an olive-brown herringbone Harris suit made by the dear departed Hertling. It was probably 15 or 16 ounce goods and intolerably warm indoors. The last time I recall pulling it from the closet was to wear the trousers to the Bears - Giants NFC championship game preceding the Bears 1985 Superbowl win.

My next stab at a tweed-ish suit was a black-and-white lambswool herringbone sportcoat swatch I had made up as a suit by Norman Hilton. Because of the gentler hand, it resembled a thick saxony more than a tweed. But it was wearable without itching or danger of dehydration.

This fall I finally found a use for the light-weight sportcoat tweeds I've been railing against for several years. I had Samuelsohn make a charcoal grey herringbone in about a 10 ounce weight (a pretty sissy sportcoat) into a suit in their shirt sleeve coat model. At the moment, it is in the tailor shop being fine-tuned. The look of tweed in a weight I once wore in the summer. Neo-ivy in the post-Al Gore climate.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

ROI said:


> This fall I finally found a use for the light-weight sportcoat tweeds I've been railing against for several years. I had Samuelsohn make a charcoal grey herringbone in about a 10 ounce weight (a pretty sissy sportcoat) into a suit in their shirt sleeve coat model. At the moment, it is in the tailor shop being fine-tuned. The look of tweed in a weight I once wore in the summer. Neo-ivy in the post-Al Gore climate.


Wow, that sounds pretty cool. Please post pictures if possible once fine-tuned. I like the idea of a more casual tweed suit.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Someone should probably pick up . Looks like it's being sold by the guy who scooped up all of that Press stuff from the Salvation Army a couple of weeks ago. Man, if he were to get $300 for that suit and the others, he's going to make a fortune...


----------



## OscarTheWild (Jan 8, 2004)

tripreed said:


> Someone should probably pick up . Looks like it's being sold by the guy who scooped up all of that Press stuff from the Salvation Army a couple of weeks ago. Man, if he were to get $300 for that suit and the others, he's going to make a fortune...


Can someone determine if this is HF or southwick or sammy?

Any idea what the salvation army sold them for?

Much thanks


----------



## dopey (Jan 17, 2005)

OscarTheWild said:


> Can someone determine if this is HF or southwick or sammy?
> 
> Any idea what the salvation army sold them for?
> 
> Much thanks


It is Presstige, which is a lower line than the Pressidential models, if that helps.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

So I was over at Press yesterday (had a nice chat with Tucker Carlson who was buying some spring ties). By the by, there are still a lot of half-off suits and sport coats that I understand are going to be sent off in the coming week or weeks. 

So...while there I took a look at a Harris Tweed vested odd jacket, ie a matching vest and jacket, no trousers. You might remember it, brown base, very nice navy blue windowpane.

If! If it had trousers, it would be THE suit I've been searching for as noted in this thread.

My question: what is the likelihood of determining the maker of this suit, and commissioning a pair of trousers to match. I think this suit is either from this past fall, or the previous fall. Would the fabric still be out there? It's a Harris Tweed, so it is, I should think, documentable, no? 

Unlike others here, I have no experience with custom clothing. What would it cost to have a pair of trousers made?

Thanks all.

JB


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Since this thread has been resurrected, the Norman Hilton tweed suit I just sold needs to be archived here. It's a real stunner:

https://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1011942yn5.jpg https://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1011941ng0.jpg


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

I bought the vintage BB Tweed suit that was linked in the eBay thread a few days ago. I'll try to get a pic up once it arrives...

TT


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

Some day:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Manton, what details will you specify on your tweed suit?


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

No idea. That one is a long way off. Probably just a simple 3-piece SB, 3-roll-2 coat + ticket pocket. Or maybe patch pockets. SB vest.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

It was not my intention for my question to get burried under more tweed suits... 



Joe Tradly said:


> So I was over at Press yesterday (had a nice chat with Tucker Carlson who was buying some spring ties). By the by, there are still a lot of half-off suits and sport coats that I understand are going to be sent off in the coming week or weeks.
> 
> So...while there I took a look at a Harris Tweed vested odd jacket, ie a matching vest and jacket, no trousers. You might remember it, brown base, very nice navy blue windowpane.
> 
> ...


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

JT asks: _What is the likelihood of determining the maker of this suit, and commissioning a pair of trousers to match. I think this suit is either from this past fall, or the previous fall. Would the fabric still be out there? It's a Harris Tweed, so it is, I should think, documentable, no?

_I reply: No clue, but what's wrong with the jacket/vest deal? Not a suit, I understand, but it's a cool look, if slightly unusual and Anglophilic. I have a grey herringbone Polo jacket/vest that is splendid in every way except for the blankety-blank darts, which are barely noticeable.

(Rationalization alert!)


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> JT asks: _What is the likelihood of determining the maker of this suit, and commissioning a pair of trousers to match. I think this suit is either from this past fall, or the previous fall. Would the fabric still be out there? It's a Harris Tweed, so it is, I should think, documentable, no? _
> 
> I reply: No clue, but what's wrong with the jacket/vest deal? Not a suit, I understand, but it's a cool look, if slightly unusual and Anglophilic. I have a grey herringbone Polo jacket/vest that is splendid in every way except for the blankety-blank darts, which are barely noticeable.
> 
> (Rationalization alert!)


100% agree, and I will probably get it. It's beautiful, and I can wear the odd vest with other things. It'll take some getting used to to wear a matching jacket and vest and odd trousers. But we'll make it happen.

But, this seems like an opportunity to produce the tweed suit I have lusted after for a reasonable amount of money.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Joe Tradly said:


> 100% agree, and I will probably get it. It's beautiful, and I can wear the odd vest with other things. It'll take some getting used to to wear a matching jacket and vest and odd trousers. But we'll make it happen.
> 
> But, this seems like an opportunity to produce the tweed suit I have lusted after for a reasonable amount of money.


I wonder if that Bookster outfit could accomodate a sack request? Worth an email, although with the feeble dollar the reasonableness of the price tag might be in question.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Joe Tradly said:


> It'll take some getting used to to wear a matching jacket and vest and odd trousers. But we'll make it happen.
> .


Covert twill trousers will see you through this period of discomfort.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> I wonder if that Bookster outfit could accomodate a sack request? Worth an email, although with the feeble dollar the reasonableness of the price tag might be in question.


Patrick - see the response I got to the same question attached. I also like many of their tweeds.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=624224&postcount=37


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Tom Buchanan said:


> Patrick - see the response I got to the same question attached. I also like many of their tweeds.
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=624224&postcount=37


Hmmm. It might be worth sacrificing a real oldie.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^I know a thrift shop that had some Norman Hiltons with moth damage. Something like that would be just the thing.


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

Tweed with matching vest and odd trousers:


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Tweed with matching vest and grey flannels. Please ignore the darts and pleats.


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

IMO. Tweed suits are wonderful.

Especially this time of year.

They are not as practical here in Texas as they are in the North though.


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

I got a lot of use out of my two tweed suits this winter. A few Friday and weekend outings, along with two short trips to the country (one to Door county for a weekend and another to visit inlaws outside of South Bend IN). There's something great about being able to wear a suit that is designed for elegant relaxation while away from the office 

The two I have ready to wear are both from Polo:

1. A strong (brown, white and black with some maroon and blue) glen plaid in a very heavy cloth
2. A brown tweed also in heavy cloth.

I have 2 more that I need to get to my tailor, but given that spring is coming they may have to wait:

3. A Polo olive, window pane tweed
4. A Brioni brown tweed (with a sorta bizarre cloth cover on the back for style purposes). LOL, still not sure if I'm bold enough to wear that one !


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW (Jan 24, 2008)

All 4 sound great!


----------

